# Ovluation cramps twice in a cycle?



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

Fertility sleuths, figure this one out for me! Sex with condom (but not put on at the beginning) on Wednesday. Ovulation cramping and spotting on Thursday. CF still fertile-quality on Monday. Ovulation cramping again on Tuesday. I get pretty severe O cramps that last for a full 24 hours. I am still feeling crampy Wednesday morning.

What do you think? What I've read is that multiple ovulation only occurs within a 24 hour period. Do you think my second cramping could be implantation cramps?

We are not TTC, but I would be thrilled.


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

Gas and Opain are virtually indistinguishable to me. I had some confusion with that this cycle. It doesn't sound like your situation though. Sorry.


----------



## mummy marja (Jan 19, 2005)

Today is 14 DPO. AF usually arrives at 12 or 13 DPO, but there is no sign of her. I keep feeling wetness and run for the bathroom but it is just creamy fluid. I had some mild nipple sensitivity this week. Took a PG test yesterday morning but it was negative.


----------



## eirual (Mar 21, 2006)

Any illness that might have pushed O back?


----------

